
How Adobe's Photoshop Was Born - danw
http://siliconuser.com/?q=node/10
======
bootload
_'... I am not a hunter, never fired a gun, but I'm told that if you want to
shoot a duck, you have to shoot where the duck is going to be ...'_

Good to read in conjunction with FAW, Ch 21, Charles Geschke, P290 where
Geschke explains how Adobe didn't have a product for photographic manipulation
& by licensing the Knolls product beat the market.

